# Chrome plating? Alternatives?



## Autocycle38

I live right near a chrome shop and want to restore my Higgins Flightliner. Unfortunately almost all the chrome is in rough shape.. I've seen these bikes with redone chrome on ebay before for around $600 but I've yet to figure out how these guys are making a profit seeing as chroming stuff seems to cost so much. Finding new chrome everything in better condition would be tough, very time consuming and expensive but so is replating. What are my options here? Is there a paint that strongly resembles chrome out there? I've also got a powder coating shop nearby.. Is there a powder coat that resembles chrome?? I'm going to take the parts to the the local chrome shop monday and offer to buff the parts out myself since I think thats most of the cost. Just trying to figure out what to do here..

-Tom


----------



## militarymonark

there is a paint that is like a chrome but you can always find original chrome that isn't all that bad.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9mh6t0ILvE&feature=related


----------



## 66TigerCat

The chrome plating process is very labor intensive. If there is rust and pitting they have to completely remove it then fill the pits with copper to get the surface perfectly smooth. After that comes a nickel plating then the chrome. They buff the parts between each process. There is a powder coat that strongly resembles nickel plating but, like chrome, the surface has to be perfectly smooth. The chrome paint that Patrick mentions above is pretty amazing. I wonder how durable it is.

Jim


----------



## scrubbinrims

I just had a couple of Torrington scripted bars rechromed, but they drilled a second small hole on the other side, which I didn't understand as I thought they could have dipped with the original hole.
Also, they completely sanded out the Torrington script.
Maybe not a big deal to some, both hidden under the grips, but I am pretty bummed about it.


----------



## Autocycle38

Well I plan on getting a buffing wheel to fit on a drill and sanding all the old chrome off and buffing it out to a shine before showing it to the shop. I'm also going to offer to pick the pieces up and do all the labor myself. I live literally right next to the shop. Could pick them up and drop them off on my way to work each day. I will find out what they have to say on monday when they reopen.


----------



## gregv

Try Eastwood's zinc plating kit. Once buffed it looks a lot like chrome. You can also use it to plate areas where chrome has come off, and again once buffed the parts look great. You can also leave the finish unbuffed for that natural zinc/cad look on hardware etc.

I've been using this system for about 15 years now, and I don't know what I'd do without it. One kit will do dozens of bike's worth of parts. 

http://www.eastwood.com/ew-electroplating-system-tin-zinc.HTML

Read the 8 product reviews and check out the link on the last one; thus kit really works. It won't replace chrome, but it sure comes close. I haven't been to a plater's in years...and no I don't work for Eastwood!

Greg v


----------



## Keebo

*Caswell Plating*

Here is one of the best places I personally have found. I personally will be so at my house...not a cheap set-up , round $500 :eek:

www.caswellplating.com/


----------



## MrColumbia

scrubbinrims said:


> I just had a couple of Torrington scripted bars rechromed, but they drilled a second small hole on the other side, which I didn't understand as I thought they could have dipped with the original hole.
> Also, they completely sanded out the Torrington script.
> Maybe not a big deal to some, both hidden under the grips, but I am pretty bummed about it.




You have to get in writing any detail like no new holes or preserve the script at the time of contracting the work with the plater. Once I realized this I've never had my plater do this type of thing again. The same type of communication is needed as far as areas to be polished and hidden areas not to be polished. This can save money because it reduces labor time.


----------



## walter branche

*rounded corners*

beware of the buffer who does not acknowledge corners ,like on nuts and bolts and distintive machine work on the other parts ,, .. some buffers will destroy the profile of intricate parts ,, also ,remember to find out how they deal with the threaded areas ,. good luck ,, wpb


----------



## kunzog

Unless you have experience with "buffing" and chrome removal I would leave it to the experts.  I would love to live near a plating shop.


----------



## 1959firearrow

If you feel daring try the spectra chrome company. I've seen what the products turn out like in both porfessinal and amature hands. It's paint so it can be applied by anyone with some knowledge of paint and from what I've heard it's very easy to work with. You can even add color tints and have hot pink chrome if you so desire? There are videos on youtube and the spectra chrome site. As for the small detail work I've seen this stuff used on a set of pioneer spotlights for a friends custom and the details were as clear as they were with the factory chrome.


----------



## shawn57187

Yeah, chroming is expensive! I don't think most people restore bicycles to make a profit. Only a few makes of bikes will be worth more than their restoration costs.  Its a labor of love.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

What can save a considerable amount of money is to carefully remove the rust in a chemical dip with voltage and then silver solder fill all of the rust pits, then grind and buff until smooth.
Then turn the piece to be chromed over to the plater. Grinding and buffing before plating is most of the labor. I know of some shops that de rust, solder fill, grind and buff, then send it out to be plated. This also gives you more control of surface definition quality control.


----------

